# Francois Bayle



## Blake

(1932 - )

One of the more recognized composers of the Electroacoustic persuasion - Musique Concrete.

Bayle studied with Stockhausen and Messiaen. He joined the ORTF Groupe de Musique Concrète in 1960 and was influenced by Schaeffer. He later led the group when it became the Groupe de Recherches Musicales in 1966. Most of his compositions are electronic, and his first important work, =Espaces inhabitables= (1967) is suggestive of an imaginary world in which nature is distorted in a dream-like fashion. He later utilized natural and synthetic sounds in his compositions, such as the recorded sounds made in a Lebanese cave. Bayle summarizes his ideas about sound and its effect on the listener in the ten hour work =L'expérience acoustique.= He has stated that his purpose as a composer is to enable the listener to feel the motion and vibration of energy in the universe.

- As seen on allmusic.com

_Eros Bleu_




_L'ioseau Chanteur_




_Rosace 3_


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm with you on this, Vesuvius. The first thing I ever heard by Bayle, I knew he was good. It was on this collection:


----------



## Blake

millionrainbows said:


> I'm with you on this, Vesuvius. The first thing I ever heard by Bayle, I knew he was good. It was on this collection:


He's in my top 3 of Electroacaustic composers. There's just something about him.


----------



## Neuroticdog

Yes...there is definitely something about Bayle...isn't there 

Thanks for having a dedicated thread about him as his importance and contribution to the musique concrete/acoumatique world is unparalleled!. As I said about Parmegiani, you can get total immersion in his music for an insanely low price at Amazon. The INA-Grm label put out a 15 cd box called "50 ans d’acousmatique" which can be had (as a download) for a whopping $19.98. You can also find the physical box itself at very reasonable prices too.

His early stuff had a real industrial feel to it. I know how everyone talks about Richard Pinhas (outsider French guitarist and early/primitive electronics experimenter) being highly influenced by Fripp but, after listening to some of this early Bayle...I heard nothing but Pinhas. I have never heard anyone else make this comparison so maybe it's just me that's hearing it...but I can swear on things like the first three Heldon albums and some of Pinhas' early solo things that he is directly channeling Bayle.

Regardless...Bayles contribution to the acousmatic world runs deep and wide. From his industrial phase, he sort of morphed into more of a manipulater of found sounds. While his early stuff was pretty dark, over the years he lost some of that darkness and gradually worked his way into something more...crystalline, more fragile. Close your eyes while listening to his great album "Fabulae" and become totally bewitched with the utter beauty of it all. My own personal mind movie involved walking around a deserted city made entirely out of micro thin fibers of glass...with every step taken creating a fragile, crystalline ringing tone.

You can't go wrong with any of his output IMHO but again...that 15 cd box (or download) is the way to go. You can pretty much start and stop there. If you have any interest at all in acousmatic music, Bayle and/or Parmegiani would be a great portal!.

best
Michael


----------



## Blake

Yes, the _50 ans d'acousmatique_ is an excellent collection for a steal of a price at Amazon. His music is so damn interesting.


----------



## Neuroticdog

Hi Vesuvius...can you point me in the direction of that thread you talk about by "some guy" that references the electro acoustic? Maybe I'll throw in my 2 cents.

thx

best
Michael


----------

